# Macbook Power Extension



## bball2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone knew where I could buy those macbook power cord extensions? You know you can slide off the socket on the magsafe power adapter and put one of those in place.

I tried the apple store / eBay with no luck. 

Edit: The left side of the following picture:


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

bball2 said:


> Hey I was just wondering if anyone knew where I could buy those macbook power cord extensions? You know you can slide off the socket on the magsafe power adapter and put one of those in place.
> 
> I tried the apple store / eBay with no luck.
> 
> Edit: The left side of the following picture:


You can get a power cord at any electronics store that will fit into the hole, it wont be fancy and white but it will fit and it will work. Epect to pay around $5.99. It wont be grounded but thats not a big deal. 

I'll also suspect that you can order it as a replacement part through apple. Expect to pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

p.s. what happened to the one the macbook came with?


----------



## wdejong (Jun 15, 2006)

If you call Applecare, they can get you a new one. If I recall, it's about $14 and shipping.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Your MBP should have came with one.


----------

